# M.J.H.'s Journal: Baby Got Back + P/RR/S



## M.J.H. (Jun 4, 2007)

Yes, deadlift king is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Decided to come back to IronMagazine after I strayed for quite a while. I'm going to be doing a mix of two different training protocols, in a way. I'm going to be following the split off of Built's program, Baby Got Back. And I'm using GoPro's P/RR/S techniques as well, so we'll see how the two blend together. I'm going to personally ask GoPro to regularly check out my journal and post feedback.

The split that I'm going to be following is:

*1. Horizontal Push/Pull
2. Quad Dominant Legs 
3. Vertical Push/Pull
4. Hamstring Dominant Legs*

And my first cycle through I'm going to be doing a pretty basic version of P/RR/S, and see how I like things. And I'll adjust them from there. I'll probably be following a 3 days on / 1 day off split, most likely.

By the way to those of you who haven't kept up with my journals on other sites, click here for the link to my YouTube videos.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 4, 2007)

This will be interesting to follow


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 4, 2007)

This looks fun.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2007)

*BoneCrusher*
Thanks dude, I'm thinking the same thing! Really looking forward to getting started with it. 

*soxmuscle*
Hey man, long time no talk. How are your workouts coming along? And yeah, I'm hoping these workouts are a lot of fun. They're always changing so I think I'll really enjoy them.


----------



## PhreEkGarden (Jun 5, 2007)

Yo M.J.H.

Ill be checking in now and then to see how you doin. 

Tried those heavy hyperextensions for 3 reps for the 2nd time yesterday. Got alot stronger since last time I did them. I like them alot, youre the only person ive seen do them like that.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2007)

*PhreEkGarden*
Hey man, nice to see you made it over here. You might even want to consider starting a journal here it's much smaller on these forums and I would be able to check it out personally. But anyway, yeah I love heavy hyperextensions. One of my favorite exercises, honestly. Not sure how much heavy lower back stuff I'll be doing on this new program, though, we'll see.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

655 deadlifts? Jesus, very nice.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 5, 2007)

You know you have to write Go on the back of one leg and Pro on the back of the other and take a picture for us like Sapphire did!  

Glad you're back!


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 5, 2007)

Created an account and will be posting and following.  What's the reasoning behind dropping Westside?  I've actually decided to do the same and my routine will pretty much be nearly the same as yours, with some slight modifications.  I think I'll get a journal going here and take a break from Westside over at bb.com.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

peachy keen?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2007)

*DontStop*
Thanks for stopping by, and yes, 655 lbs. deadlift for a single. Not sure when I'll be able to pull anymore though, I think I'm pretty close to my genetic limit for deadlifts. I wanted to hit 700, but who knows when that will ever happen. 

*Fitgirl*
Thanks for the support, appreciate it. And yeah I'm looking forward to gopro's advice here in my journal, I'm hoping for great things with P/RR/S. 

*Gallaman*
Sounds good man, yeah definitely stick around here. It's a great group of people here at IM, and it's much less crowded than over at BB.com. Westside is a hell of a solid program I just get so drained from it. My joints can't take the 1RM's all the time, and mentally I can't take my strength dropping because I'm trying to stay lean during the summer, etc.


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

Go Pro isnt around to much at all anymore to my knowledge. 

BTW-thats a very nice dead!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2007)

*Double D*
Damn, really? That's a shame I always liked his input. But anyway, thanks for stopping by, bro.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2007)

Tuesday; 6-5-2007


*Horizontal Push/Pull - Power*

*Incline Bench Presses*
3 sets of 3 with 275 

*Bentover DB Rows*
4 sets of 4 with the 100's

*Flat DB Flyes*
4 sets of 6 with the 60's

*CG Cable Rows*
3 sets of 3 with 295

*Flat DB Presses*
4 sets of 4 with the 110's

*Support Rows*
4 sets of 5 with 190

*Cable Crunches*
2 sets of 15 with 175

*Cardio*
5 minutes of HIIT interval training on the treadmill, my intervals today looked like:

1- 3.0 MPH
2- 10.0 MPH
3- 3.0 MPH
4- 10.0 MPH
5- 3.0 MPH


Diet- The usual. Most of my meals are protein and fat except for my pre- and postworkout meals, which are protein and carbs. 

Sleep- 7 hours.


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

Go Pro is the man.....I noticed our numbers are somewhat close. You got me on pushing power, I got you on upper pulling. But I am pretty sure your deads kill just about everyone here. Nice workout!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 5, 2007)

Heya mike glad to see ya back!

Looks interesting.

As for gopro he has his own forums now strictly dedicated to prrs...something like buildingmass.com I believe.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 5, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> *soxmuscle*
> Hey man, long time no talk. How are your workouts coming along? And yeah, I'm hoping these workouts are a lot of fun. They're always changing so I think I'll really enjoy them.



It's good to have another deadlifter on board again.  

My workouts are going rather well, I have noticed that since summer started my workouts have been thrown for a loop.  However, now that I'm easing into my job and getting onto somewhat of a routine, I'm getting psyched for my new routine starting next week and the creation of it all of this week.  Might be asking you for some tips.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> But I am pretty sure your deads kill just about everyone here.


And I saw the 655 pull on video.  Mike is the real deal  .


----------



## Gettinpumped (Jun 5, 2007)

Whats up MJH.  What made u decide to try this routine out?  It looks like a solid routine.


----------



## Mista (Jun 5, 2007)

Just watch some of your lifts. Good work. Will be interested to see how you go.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Tuesday; 6-5-2007
> 
> 
> *Horizontal Push/Pull - Power*
> ...


 
This was a good workout for you, I am sure the lifts were done well within your limits.  I only say that because I do feel that on some of your videos (deadlifts not withstanding) you did not use very good form in an effort to get big numbers.  The dips and ghetto rows come to mind the most.  Now, since you deadlift so well, I am sure your low back must be like a piece of steel by now, so you can afford to try some of these weights, but I kept getting the feeling that you were gonna snap your back on the rows, and what's with the swinging dips?  you had like a half rom on those dips.

I am not trying to discredit you, but I think I do agree with one of the comments posted on one of your videos about why you aren't as jacked up as you should be, and I think a lot of it has to do with your form.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

Damn my comps and the youtube not working. I wanna see


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2007)

*Double D*
Hey man, thanks for stopping by, I appreciate the feedback. Yeah my strength is pretty strange from what I've seen. My curls aren't that much more than most people's, but my deadlifts and some of my pressing numbers seem to be pretty decent. Overall right now I'm probably at about my weakest I am all year, since I'm only weighing around 207-208 lbs. right now. But some this fall/winter, I'm looking for a 700 lbs.+ pull. 

*DeadBolt*
Interesting, I had no idea that he created his own forum. I prefer IM personally, so I'll end up sticking around here. Hopefully he has time to check out some the P/RR/S journals that are still floating around here at IM.  

*soxmuscle*
I would probably suggest giving Westside a try, simply because it's more of a lifestyle than it is an actual program. It's not like Max-OT where you go to the gym with a certain set of exercises / rep schemes that have to be performed, etc. It's just a broad way of training that can be modified to fit your own personal goals, etc. Now the sad part is just writing this I'm like jesus am I retarded why am I straying from Westside?  

*JerseyDevil*
Actually to be completely honest, I didn't get the 655 lbs. deadlift video on tape! I was recording it on my cell phone like I always do, and the girl I'm seeing called me in the middle of it so it ended the video without saving! But you did see the 645 lbs. deadlift video. When I try 665 lbs. I'll make sure to get that one on video. 

*Gettinpumped*
I've done Baby Got Back a bunch of times in the past with great results, so that was the reasoning behind the split. The P/RR/S I've tried a few times as well, but never actually finished it. So I figured that now was as good of time as any to combine these and see what happens. Although it's very very difficult to walk away from Westside. Part of me wants to say f-ck this and go do an ME or DE/RE workout today! 

*Mista*
Thanks man, appreciate the support. 

*Stewart*
Hey bud, I'm not sure which videos you're talking about. If you're talking about my ghetto style t-bar row form, momentum is somewhat unavoidable. If you do a search and watch Ronnie Coleman, Arnold, or anyone doing t-bar rows that style you'll see exactly what I mean. And with my dips I posted a link to +225 lbs. for a single, I'm going below a 90-degree angle in terms of depth, and locking out at the top. So I'm not too sure where you're coming from, sorry. 

And the "swinging dips" is what naturally happens when you have your bodyweight hanging from your waist, lol. It's somewhat unavoidable, unfortunately. Next chest day try some bodyweight dips and see if the weight "swings" or not, lol. 

My ghetto style t-bar rows:
YouTube - Ghetto Rows 450 x 2

Arnold doing ghetto style t-bar rows:
YouTube - Arnold doing bent over rows

Dips with +225 lbs. for a single:
YouTube - Dips +225 x 1

And in terms of not being as "jacked up" as I should be, lol, I'll post some attach some pictures I guess. That's the best that I can do. Given it's summer and I'm only weighing 207-208 lbs. I'm a bit more depleted than usual, but I consider myself decently "jacked up." 

*DontStop*
Sorry to hear that, the videos work for me at every computer I've ever used.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

Haha well my school blocks that website to "keep me on track"
I'll check the videos when i'm home


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

Small or not so big? Probably not. You are put together very well.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice workout M.  Now when do we train arms on BBG?  I wasn't sure when I was at the gym yesterday so I threw in some bicep/tricep work at the end...

And in response to the poster above about your "swinging" dips and not looking jacked up?  I don't get it...not many guys at 208 pounds can have Mike's kind of build and dip at their bodyweight for a single.  Looks like you were down to 90 degrees on them too..

Also, I have come to realize (and I'm sure MJH has this same mentality) that it is better to be strong, lean, and light than pumped and bloated looking, without much strength.  I've been there, and when I was I felt like crap.  I'd rather be lean and tight and outlift the "big" dudes that are 30 pounds heavier than me than be one any day...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> *Stewart*
> Hey bud, I'm not sure which videos you're talking about. If you're talking about my ghetto style t-bar row form, momentum is somewhat unavoidable. If you do a search and watch Ronnie Coleman, Arnold, or anyone doing t-bar rows that style you'll see exactly what I mean. And with my dips I posted a link to +225 lbs. for a single, I'm going below a 90-degree angle in terms of depth, and locking out at the top. So I'm not too sure where you're coming from, sorry.
> 
> And the "swinging dips" is what naturally happens when you have your bodyweight hanging from your waist, lol. It's somewhat unavoidable, unfortunately. Next chest day try some bodyweight dips and see if the weight "swings" or not, lol.
> ...


 
You really can't compare the form of Arnold or Ronnie to our form it is an entirely different ballgame.  If I did the drugs they did (do), I can get big rowing a beer can.  The form you displayed on those rows just screamed too much weight to me, even for the low amount of reps you did.  Throw some 35s or 25s on the bar so you can get a bigger range of motion that with the 45s.

Now, I admit that I have not done a dip with 225 pounds hanging from a belt, but I have done my bodyweight of 225ish with 160 pounds hanging from a belt for 3 sets of 3 reps, and I can tell you I did not swing like that.  the weight was too heavy for you period, you don't swing wildly like that unless you are trying to harness momentum to get you up, so I do know where I am coming from on those.  And you did have a shortened ROM, maybe it was acceptable in the scheme of things, but when I do a dip, I go down into a complete stretch before returning to lock out.  If you have shoulder problems and can't go that low, that is fine, just don't call it an acceptable range of motion when it is a half dip.

As far as the jacked up comment, maybe that came out wrong the way I said it, but that comment on YouTube just stuck with me, that I just agreed that with some of the weights you were attempting you should have somewhat larger muscles, but perhaps you don't because you do not use the best form.  It wasn't meant to be a negative, just maybe some constructive criticism


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 6, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> *JerseyDevil*
> Actually to be completely honest, I didn't get the 655 lbs. deadlift video on tape! I was recording it on my cell phone like I always do, and the girl I'm seeing called me in the middle of it so it ended the video without saving! But you did see the 645 lbs. deadlift video. When I try 665 lbs. I'll make sure to get that one on video.


Funny, when I made that comment, I was referring to a couple of years ago during the Monstar/Saturday Fever days.  I didn't realize you had a bunch of vids up on YouTube.

You still talk to Adam?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2007)

*DontStop*
Sounds good, the videos usually come in pretty decent quality, too. 

*Double D*
Thanks bro, appreciate the feedback. 

*Gallaman*
Great post, dude. I completely agree with you about everything you were saying. I would any day of the week rather be strong/lean than bigger/weaker and more bloated. And exactly my point I don't see many guys who haven't done a cycle at 208 lbs. doing ghetto style t-bar rows with 9 plates, etc. Maybe some momentum was used, but I'm more than positive I stressed my midback/lats effectively. Anyway, I responded to your question about arms in your journal, so let me know if you have anymore questions, bro.

*Stewart*
I'm not sure which video you're referring to. In the ones that are on my YouTube link they're all pretty good depth, and as long as I'm going all the way down past 90-degrees and locking out at the top, that's completing a one-rep. I'm not too sure what point you're trying to make, honestly. I'll continue doing dips the way that I find them most effective, proper ROM, and continue groiwng. If you took 25-30 videos of exercises that you do I can more than assure you I would be able to critique your form on certain exercises because we've just naturally always done them differently. That clearly doesn't discredit your or my lifts, IMO. Just like for example I've never locked out on push presses, and some people will say that's not "completing the rep," etc.

*JerseyDevil*
Thanks for stopping by, always enjoyed your comments/suggestions. Anyway, yeah I pulled a max of 635 lbs. when I stopped posted on IM before. Did Westside off and on for about 6 months, and upped my deadlift to 655 lbs. Looking forward to hopefully hitting 700 lbs. in the next 6 months or so.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2007)

Wednesday; 6-6-2007


*Quad Dominant Legs - Power*

Really solid workout today. I can't get over how weak my squats have gotten, I honestly haven't squatted heavy in about 6 months so it's tough getting back into the swing of things. But give me 5-6 weeks and I guarantee I'll be back into it 100%. 

*ATF Squats*
315 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3 

*Alternating DB Curls*
65's x 4
65's x 4
65's x 4
65's x 4 

*DB Lunges*
100's x 4
100's x 4
100's x 4
100's x 4 

*Reverse Preacher Curls*
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6

*Seated Leg Curls*
200 x 6
200 x 6
200 x 6 
200 x 6

*Cable Crunches*
175 x 15
175 x 15

*Cardio*
10 minutes of climbing the stairmaster.


Diet- Really clean, the usual. Last night I had a beer and a glass of wine, but other than that it's a lot of natural peanut butter, almonds, chicken breasts cooked with olive oil. 

Sleep- 9 hours.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2007)

so you do arm exercises the following day after upper body compounds?  How does that work for you long term?  I would think that the arm exercises would eventually suffer since you are using them so much for the movements the day before, and vice versa, but I've never done it, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 7, 2007)

*Stewart*
Yeah that's the way that the creator of the program always suggested doing arms. I have always enjoyed it because leg day is certainly not my favorite day and being able to throw in some biceps or triceps makes it all that more enjoyable.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 7, 2007)

Thursday; 6-7-2007


*Vertical Push/Pull - Power*

*Standing Military Presses*
185 x 4 
185 x 4 
185 x 4 
185 x 4 

*Pull-Ups*
+90 x 3
+90 x 3
+45 x 5
+45 x 5

*DB Lateral Raises*
45's x 5
45's x 5
45's x 5
45's x 5

*Crossbench DB Pullovers*
110 x 4
110 x 4
110 x 4

*Upright Rows*
155 x 6
155 x 6
155 x 6
155 x 6

*BTN Cable Pulldowns*
190 x 4
190 x 4
190 x 4 
190 x 3

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill.


Diet- Still very clean, today was somewhat all over the place but not bad. Last night I had a few beers but nothing too big of a deal. Overall very high in protein, so far so good. 

Sleep- 7 hours.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice workout M.  Looks eerily similiar to mine...

I was thinking of going for another shoulder/lat grouping, but stopped with two exercises for each.  On a better day I would have gone for it but work kicked my ass today - but it was still a solid session.  

How do you like those upright rows?  My shoulders feel to vulnerable to try them out.


----------



## PhreEkGarden (Jun 8, 2007)

Question for you MJH, or anyone that might have advice on this...

Im doing a ME upper,ME deads,RE upper,ME squats rotation. Its working really well and ive been doing 3rm's on squat day, and 3x8 atg squats after 3rm deads. I really just began westside so I havent even done a deload yet, but my deads and bench are fine, squats are still going up, I just feel like the squats are taking somewhat of a toll on my body. Was kind of wondering what I should do? Switch exercises? What exercises do you recommend for squats? Hope thats clear enough... any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2007)

PhreEkGarden said:


> Question for you MJH, or anyone that might have advice on this...
> 
> Im doing a ME upper,ME deads,RE upper,ME squats rotation. Its working really well and ive been doing 3rm's on squat day, and 3x8 atg squats after 3rm deads. I really just began westside so I havent even done a deload yet, but my deads and bench are fine, squats are still going up, I just feel like the squats are taking somewhat of a toll on my body. Was kind of wondering what I should do? Switch exercises? What exercises do you recommend for squats? Hope thats clear enough... any advice is appreciated.


 
I think that is the reason Westside has you combine ME Squat/DL into one day and alternate exercises.  Squats and deads are too similar to be maxing on weekly, IMO.

Maybe just try sticking to the basics, do a ME bench day, a RE upper, ME lower and RE Lower.  For ME lower, you can do squats, box squats, deads, sumo deads, trap bar deads, good mornings, etc., then on RE lower day do your 3x8 squats, 3x8 RDL or SLDL, hypers, abs, etc.

Just a suggestion


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2007)

*Gallaman*
Hey man, I usually do around 3 exercises for each bodypart on each day, give or take. I really like upright rows I've never had a problem with them, sometimes I feel like my wrists are going to pop though, the heavier I go. Yeah training 3 days on / 1 off definitely takes a little getting used to, but I think once I'm into the swing of it, I'll be fine. 

*PhreEkGarden*
I'm not too sure what you mean, dude, sorry. From what I can tell from your post it looks like you might be overdoing ME workouts. Doing three ME workouts and just one RE session seems like it could quicky lead to CNS overload and/or overtraining. I know my CNS couldn't take all the 1RM's, that's for sure. I always liked putting an ME and DE/RE day together, and then a rest day following that. So I would have a heavy day, a light day, and a rest day, before another heavy day. I would give that a shot and see what you think of it. 

*Stewart*
Couldn't have said it better myself, bro.


----------



## PhreEkGarden (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, I was thinking about getting rid of an ME day. I got the 2 ME day idea from a writeup over on bb.com. It seems a bit much though. I made some good gains on it but I think I better back it off before I start going overboard.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2007)

PhreEkGarden said:


> Thanks guys, I was thinking about getting rid of an ME day. I got the 2 ME day idea from a writeup over on bb.com. It seems a bit much though. I made some good gains on it but I think I better back it off before I start going overboard.


 
thats what always happens...you start something new with what seems like a lot of volume and intensity and you get through the first week or 2 and the numbers keep going up, but by the end of that second week you start to feel fatigued or beat up, even if your numbers are still going up.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2007)

Mornin' MJ


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2007)

*PhreEkGarden*
Yeah for an advanced lifter from time to time, I don't think it would be an issue. But on a regular basis doing three ME days instead of two I think would be very detrimental. See how it goes in the next few weeks and maybe try and design your ME days more efficiently. 

*Stewart*
Agreed. As soon as I radically change something I always notice a nice improvement at first, but then will of course burn out. Hence why I'm hoping for great results with P/RR/S. 

*Fitgirl*
Afternoon, Fitgirl!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2007)

Friday; 6-8-2007


*Rest*

*Cardio*
(4) ~80-yard uphill sprints + (2) ~120-yard uphill sprints.


Diet- Clean, the usual. Maybe a bit high in calories lately because the last few nights I've had a few beers in addition to what I normally eat. Today my carbs are real low probably under ~50g or so all day. 

Sleep- 6 hours. Couldn't fall back asleep this morning! After the wifey woke me up with a favor you would think I'd pass right back out, but I couldn't!


----------



## nads786 (Jun 9, 2007)

wassup mj i finally registered for this site


----------



## bigb21 (Jun 9, 2007)

same here.. cool site bro.. im gonna have to put a journal up myself... and 50 carbs bro.. wayyy to low...


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 9, 2007)

*nads*
Thanks for stopping by, bro. Yeah I'm going to be keeping my journal over here from now on. 

*bigb*
Hey man, yeah you'll like it here. It's a much smaller forum and everyone knows each other a lot more. Definitely start up a journal here so I can take a look at it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 9, 2007)

Saturday; 6-9-2007


*Hamstring Dominant Legs - Power*

*Deadlifts*
495 x 3
565 x 2 
545 x 2
515 x 3

So f-cking pissed today about my deadlift strength, not sure what happened here. I tried 565 lbs. today for a triple and only managed to get a double. I'll have the video up hopefully later tonight. Pulled 565 for a double in flip flops, which looked kind of funny. I was all sh-tfaced at the gym today, which was probably why my strength was down. I was 2 beers under, a few bowl packs, and a pain killer. 

*Skullcrushers*
145 x 6
145 x 6
145 x 6
*165 x 2! PR*

Not sure if this was a PR or not, but I was taking the bar down to my forehead / eyes instead of my neck, like I normally do. 

*DB SLDL*
120's x 5
120's x 5
120's x 5

*One-Arm DB French Presses*
*50 x 4/4! PR*
50 x 3/3
40 x 6/6

*Leg Extensions*
Stack x 6
Stack x 6
Stack x 6
Stack x 6

*Cable Crunches*
Stack x 20
Stack x 20

*Cardio*
10 minutes of climbing the stairmaster. 


Diet- Been pretty clean lately, a lot of Michelob Ultra it seems lately. But for the most part, most of my calories are clean. 

Sleep- 7 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 10, 2007)

Sunday; 6-10-2007


*Horizontal Push/Pull - Rep Range*

Not a bad session today, really seemed to get a good workout overall. I really like the rep range workouts, they seem to really exhaust each muscle group completely. Going from pretty heavy to fairly light, in the same workout. 

*Incline DB Presses*
100's x 8
100's x 8
100's x 7

*Bentover Rows*
275 x 7
275 x 7
275 x 6

*Decline Bench Presses*
225 x 10
225 x 10

*Support Rows*
145 x 10
145 x 9

*Flat DB Flyes*
40's x 12
40's x 12

*Rope Cable Rows*
160 x 12
160 x 12

*Cable Crossovers*
50 x 17
50 x 15

*Seated Bentover DB Rows*
50's x 15
50's x 14

*Cable Crunches*
Stack x 15
Stack x 15

*Cardio*
10 minutes of climbing the stairmaster.


Diet- Clean, the usual. Drank quite a few beers last night, but overall not really bad at all. So far today it's been good, too. 

Sleep- 9 hours.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 10, 2007)

Random back picture that I snapped at the gym today, lol.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 10, 2007)

And here's what seated bentover DB rows look like, I really like them. I've only done them a few times in the past but they're a nice burnout exercise, even though the ROM is so short:






YouTube Video


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 10, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Sunday; 6-10-2007
> 
> 
> *Horizontal Push/Pull - Rep Range*
> ...



Crap, it was a rep range workout today?  I did another horizontal push/pull power workout.  I figured a week's worth of workouts (constituting 7 full days) and then changing to RR or S.  I know doing it this way wouldn't get each of the 4 workouts equally in each rep range but with the 3 on 1 off split I figured it was best to take it the full week and split it up?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 10, 2007)

*Gallaman*
Yeah dude, sorry I guess I should have clarified. With P/RR/S according to the article it's a power week, rep range week, and then shock week. But the way that I'm doing the split, it's only really a 4-day rotation, so my power cycle only lasts maybe 4-5 days, etc. I guess you could do two power workouts, two rep range workouts, then two shock workouts, if you wanted. I just think two power sessions in a row would burn me out, fairly quickly.


----------



## Gallaman (Jun 10, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> *Gallaman*
> Yeah dude, sorry I guess I should have clarified. With P/RR/S according to the article it's a power week, rep range week, and then shock week. But the way that I'm doing the split, it's only really a 4-day rotation, so my power cycle only lasts maybe 4-5 days, etc. I guess you could do two power workouts, two rep range workouts, then two shock workouts, if you wanted. I just think two power sessions in a row would burn me out, fairly quickly.



Ok I need to decide what to do then with this.  I'll probably switch right away to a rep range workout tomorrow and for the next 3 workouts instead of trying another power week.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 10, 2007)

*Gallaman*
Yeah dude, definitely switch to rep range week, I think it would be the best idea. The way I laid it out instead of taking 3 weeks for each cycle you get through a full P/RR/S cycle in just over 2 weeks. So this way at least you're regularly changing things up, etc. So far no complaints about the program, you'll really like the rep range workouts.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2007)

Boy did I make a mistake coming into here when I am thinking of losing weight!

Lot of good numbers there, but "i thought youd be bigger."

Ill have to check these "ghetto vids" when I get home.

When you say Support Rows...what are they?

I finished P/RR/S a couple of months ago.  Very fun program.  I just disagreed INCREDIBLY with the tempo that is writeen for the Power weeks.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2007)

That dip vid, that looks like 90lbs.  Is that 90lbs + your weight?  Wait, no...what the fuck I am confused.  I didnt think you were swinging though.

The T-bar rows are heavier than I can do, but if the range of motion is truely that short, I just wouldnt even do them.



Stewart20 said:


> This was a good workout for you, I am sure the lifts were done well within your limits.  I only say that because I do feel that on some of your videos (deadlifts not withstanding) you did not use very good form in an effort to get big numbers.  The dips and ghetto rows come to mind the most.  Now, since you deadlift so well, I am sure your low back must be like a piece of steel by now, so you can afford to try some of these weights, but I kept getting the feeling that you were gonna snap your back on the rows, and what's with the swinging dips?  you had like a half rom on those dips.
> 
> I am not trying to discredit you, but I think I do agree with one of the comments posted on one of your videos about why you aren't as jacked up as you should be, and I think a lot of it has to do with your form.



Where is that  deadlift vid?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 11, 2007)

*AKIRA*
Hey dude, thanks for stopping by. I'm not really too sure what you guys mean, I guess just that with a 650 lbs. deadlift you would expect a physique closer to a competing bodybuilding? Considering that I've never done an anabolic cycle it's pretty difficult to keep your bodyfat % under 10%, and keep that much size. I'm pretty happy around 210 lbs., honestly. 

Anyway, back to your questions. I'm going to see if I can find a video of support rows, I know I've taken one before. They're basically done with your chest against a bench, and it's a plate loaded apparatus. 

In regards to my dips, when I say +90, that's 90 lbs. in addition to my bodyweight. If you saw the +200 or +225 dips, I was using 100 lbs. plates, and that's why it may look deceiving. Here's a video of 4 plates, or +180 lbs., for a double I believe. 






YouTube Video











And about my deadlift, I am not sure what you're asking about it, either. Here is a deadlift video of 635 lbs. for a single, I'm not sure which one you're talking about.






YouTube Video











And here's 645 lbs. for a single, which looks like it comes up even easier than 635 lbs., lol.






YouTube Video











Finally, here's a picture of what support rows look like. I can't find the video of me doing them.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice Dead!   You're a frickin' MONSTER!!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 11, 2007)

I figured thats what a supported row was.  Its also called a spider row.  I do them now cuz of my herniated disk.  Deadlifts are cake compared to bent over rows.  Weird.

Good Deads!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 11, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> *AKIRA*
> Hey dude, thanks for stopping by. I'm not really too sure what you guys mean, I guess just that with a 650 lbs. deadlift you would expect a physique closer to a competing bodybuilding? Considering that I've never done an anabolic cycle it's pretty difficult to keep your bodyfat % under 10%, and keep that much size. I'm pretty happy around 210 lbs., honestly.
> 
> 
> ...




I didnt think youd have a bodybulder physique at all with those numbers.  I would expect a physique found in the strongman contests.  Ya know, real huge, but not pretty?

Your set up for the dips is what really convinced me they were 45s.  I havent seen 100lb plates in a while, but you seemed to shrug 2 of them into place?

When I setup for dips, I kneel or sit down and wrap the belt around me first, slide the chain through the plates then make the connection.  Its annoying sometimes cuz the loop I need to hook onto sometimes falls backwards and I have to start over.  But since the plates are standing instead of stacked, its not too bad.  After its hooked, I more or less squat the weighted plates up.  I wouldnt ever step into the already setup belt and just shrug them up.  Not that I could, but cuz it might make my shirt come up and pants fall down!


----------

